# What do you use to clean your engine?



## fastmode (Nov 25, 2003)

My engine is dirty. Everything visible under the hood is just plain nasty. I have heard of pressure washing it but I don't want to mess something up so I'm wondering if there are any products being sold that take all the grease off easily. I would really appreciate that help. Thanks.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

fastmode said:


> My engine is dirty. Everything visible under the hood is just plain nasty. I have heard of pressure washing it but I don't want to mess something up so I'm wondering if there are any products being sold that take all the grease off easily. I would really appreciate that help. Thanks.


 you can pressure wash it, just cover the battery, alternator and other electrical parts, and dont get all up in that shit, be gentle, keep the spray constant from a few feet away, and pre soak with a light degreasing solutioin diluted in water... afterwards you can spray diluted tire shine onto some of the black plastic components to make them look nice and new... thats what we did at the dealership for every car that passes through...


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

.....hope what happens to me doesnt happen to you.....

spend all day cleaning, degreasing, and stuff, only to find out that everything that had dirt on it had rusted :-/

....nm, you live in ari, rust, whats that?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Gunk engine degreaser to start.
Then hose it off.
then Griots engine cleaner.
Then hose that off.
Finally Griots engine shine. That last stuff is what makes all the difference.

Oh yeah, armor all on all hoses.

Seth


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Nothing but soap and water.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

degreaser and a rag


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Diesel.
-Put in a water sprayer/mister (the type you use for household plants)
-spray away!
-hose down with water


----------



## fastmode (Nov 25, 2003)

Thanks guys. I bought some of that Gunk Degreaser and it made significant difference. When I get a chance I'm going to get it pressure washed. What do you guys use to cover the electrical parts. I"m thinking of using plastic bags, what do you guys think?


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

Formula 409, brass wire brush, nylon brush... it really works well on grease and won't get your neighbors calling the cops for pouring hazardous waste on the ground.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

fastmode said:


> Thanks guys. I bought some of that Gunk Degreaser and it made significant difference. When I get a chance I'm going to get it pressure washed. What do you guys use to cover the electrical parts. I"m thinking of using plastic bags, what do you guys think?


plastic ziploc bags work great...


----------



## wwiifanatic (Jan 16, 2004)

Simple Green and paper towels.


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

Instead of rehashing what I posted, plus giving you other opinions, here's a few links:

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=33983
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=39232


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

where do u guys get teh gunk degreaser and such..


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i use gunk engine brite for the hard to reach places and gunk foamy engine brite everywhere else. to remove some of the 100,000 mile grease and gunk that was on it i used awesome and a toothbrush.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

older pic of the engine bay after a cleaning


----------



## Sanyo (Dec 19, 2003)

With the header heatshield thing, can I pull that and paint it? I don't plan on buying a new header anytime soon (highschool sucks balls), due to umm, being poor Anyway theres alotta places with little ammounts of rust, like the heat shield I'd have to get extra high temp paint though right?


----------

